# Portuguese Water Dog coat colour changing



## Zuki (Mar 8, 2021)

Hi There

Just wondered if anyone has experience of the Portuguese Water Dog's coat changing. My girl was a very black coat with white socks and a bit of white on her chest but her back is whiting out - almost grey now. Has anyone had experience of this?


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

I know some black poodles (well, any color really, but it's most obvious in blacks) can be prone to growing a lot of grey or white hairs mixed among their black hairs. In poodles it's called 'bad black', especially when it happens in young dogs as opposed to natural greying with age, and it's totally harmless, just not desirable in the show ring. I wouldn't be surprised if similar can happen in Porties. 

Do you know what colors her parents were?


----------



## RHauck (Nov 25, 2021)

Zuki said:


> Hi There
> 
> Just wondered if anyone has experience of the Portuguese Water Dog's coat changing. My girl was a very black coat with white socks and a bit of white on her chest but her back is whiting out - almost grey now. Has anyone had experience of this?


How old is your Portie? We have a 20 month old who is just beginning to get grey on her back.


----------



## Khecha Wacipi (Oct 10, 2021)

I think this would be a good question to ask the breeder you got the dog from. They will know what the dogs they produced in the past did in terms of coat changes.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Since the original poster hasn't been back here since they started this thread nine months ago, I'm closing this thread to further replies. You can start a new thread of your own, about your dog, or join in any of our current discussions!


----------

